# Re: perforated ulcer and exploratory lap



## cynthiaj54 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: perforated ulcer and exploratory lap*

Could anyone help me with this? The Dx was a perforated prepyloric ulcer and an exploratory lap and closure of ulcer with Graham patch was performed.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Treetoad (May 27, 2008)

You might want to look at the description of procedure code 43840.  

Hope this helps.


----------

